

Political Candidates Sued for Patent Infringement - pwg
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2012/02/everymd-vs-santorum-romney.html

======
noonespecial
That's fabulous. I can't think of a better way to make politicians aware that
this has gotten way out of hand.

